# Help with arborvitae



## GreenerThanGreen (May 31, 2019)

Hello, I am not to this forum and newt have trees in my yard. I Bought my house about a year ago and had these trees. Last summer I cleaned out all the leaves and added some Holly Tone. This year I noticed that my trees look dry on the inside and some look kind of dead. Please see the pics. Do they still have any hope? any suggestions please!


----------



## stotea (Jul 31, 2017)

Is it getting enough moisture? I did some quick googling and that was the most common result.

Edit: Additionally, adding fert would require additional moisture as well.


----------



## Mr McTurf (Jun 21, 2018)

It is tough to judge the overall condition from your pictures, but keep in mind that most evergreen tree only retain the last 2 or 3 years of needles/growth. It is normal for the older inner needles to turn brown and eventually drop off.


----------



## GreenerThanGreen (May 31, 2019)

Mr McTurf said:


> It is tough to judge the overall condition from your pictures, but keep in mind that most evergreen tree only retain the last 2 or 3 years of needles/growth. It is normal for the older inner needles to turn brown and eventually drop off.


----------



## stotea (Jul 31, 2017)

That actually looks totally normal to me, which is why I tore out all our arborvitaes!


----------



## GreenerThanGreen (May 31, 2019)

stotea said:


> That actually looks totally normal to me, which is why I tore out all our arborvitaes!


lol I don't want to rip them out if they are still good trees.


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

Give them more water. Soaker hose don't water the foliage.


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

Thats pretty normal. As the foliage gets denser on the outside, it shades the inner branches and the foliage inside dies. This commonly happens if you use electric hedge trimmers to shape shrubs and trees. Check out this video from Roger on proper pruning.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=onE-Ol8NRaM

I was able to revive some old boxwoods that were all dead inside by doing selective pruning. Not sure if the dead stuff inside the arborvitae will come back or not.


----------



## GreenerThanGreen (May 31, 2019)

Jconnelly6b said:


> Give them more water. Soaker hose don't water the foliage.


so basically I should just water the roots?


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

Correct. Watering foliage (especially in the evenings) is a risky method. When foliage is wet for prolonged durations it can lead to fungus outbreak, which in worst case scenario can quickly consume and kill the plant. Especially when the sun is not present ie overnight.

Water the root zone (area underneath the canopy of the trees) and use a slow drip for the garden hose or use a soaker hose.


----------



## GreenerThanGreen (May 31, 2019)

Jconnelly6b said:


> Correct. Watering foliage (especially in the evenings) is a risky method. When foliage is wet for prolonged durations it can lead to fungus outbreak, which in worst case scenario can quickly consume and kill the plant. Especially when the sun is not present ie overnight.
> 
> Water the root zone (area underneath the canopy of the trees) and use a slow drip for the garden hose or use a soaker hose.


should I put holy-tone like I did last year?


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

Yeah go for it! Dig the holes just inside the drip line and fill with amount per bag instructions.


----------



## GreenerThanGreen (May 31, 2019)

Jconnelly6b said:


> Yeah go for it! Dig the holes just inside the drip line and fill with amount per bag instructions.


the only issue with that I noticed is that my area where the trees are planted doesnt have a drip line..if you take a look at the pictures, my drip line ends up being past the soil.


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

Then I would just get it in there as best you can.


----------

